# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز الجمع بين الاضحية والعقيقة بذبيحة واحدة؟

## ابو هيثم العربي

___منتديات شبكة الدعوة السلفية من المسجد الأقصى المبارك__ > منتدى الفقه وأصوله_ ___ حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟!_ _اسم العضو__حفظ البيانات؟__كلمة المرور__تعليمات__المجموعات_ _التقويم__الإعلانات__مشاركات اليوم__البحث_

_روابط المنتدى__قائمة الأعضاء_
_البحث في المنتدى_
_عرض المواضيع  _ _عرض المشاركات_ 
_بحث بالكلمة الدليلية_ _البحث المتقدم__الذهاب إلى الصفحة..._
___« آخـــر الـــمـــشـــار  كــــات »_ :: ذهبيَّات (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل الثاني عشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: "إتحاف الأنام بفضائل المسجد الأقصى والشام" (آخر رد :راشد بن محمد الخطيب)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل الحادي عشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل العاشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟! (آخر رد :سليمان عيسى)       :: أسئلة حول الحروف الهجائيّة (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: سبعُ من الأبكار بالنطق خليق (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: المفاضلات الأسعديّة (1) (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: الربوبيّة والألوهيّة تفترقان وتجتمعان!! (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)      
__
_أدوات الموضوع__ _ _طريقة عرض الموضوع__ _ 
_  #__1_
___ 11-16-2010, 07:45 PM_ 
_محمّد أسعد التميميّ__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008_
_العمر: 34_
_المشاركات: 570_ 


_ حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟!_ 
_حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة_

_هل يجوز ذبح ذبيحة واحدة بنية الأضحية والعقيقة ؟_


_الحمد لله 
إذا اجتمعت الأضحية والعقيقة ، فأراد شخصٌ أن يعقَ عن ولده يوم عيد الأضحى ، أو في أيام التشريق ، فهل تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة ؟
اختلف الفقهاء في هذه المسألة على قولين :
القول الأول : لا تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة . وهو مذهب المالكية والشافعية ، ورواية عن الإمام أحمد رحمهم الله . 
وحجة أصحاب هذا القول : أن كلاً منهما – أي : العقيقة والأضحية – مقصود لذاته فلم تجزئ إحداهما عن الأخرى ، ولأن كل واحدة منهما لها سبب مختلف عن الآخر ، فلا تقوم إحداهما عن الأخرى ، كدم التمتع ودم الفدية .
قال الهيتمي رحمه الله في "تحفة المحتاج شرح المنهاج" (9/371) : " وَظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ َالْأَصْحَابِ أَنَّهُ لَوْ نَوَى بِشَاةٍ الْأُضْحِيَّةَ وَالْعَقِيقَةَ لَمْ تَحْصُلْ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْهُمَا ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ ; لِأَنَّ كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا سُنَّةٌ مَقْصُودَةٌ " انتهى . 
وقال الحطاب رحمه الله في "مواهب الجليل" (3/259) : "إِنْ ذَبَحَ أُضْحِيَّتَهُ لِلْأُضْحِيَّةِ وَالْعَقِيقَةِ أَوْ أَطْعَمَهَا وَلِيمَةً ، فَقَالَ فِي الذَّخِيرَةِ : قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْقَبَسِ : قَالَ شَيْخُنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْفِهْرِيُّ إذَا ذَبَحَ أُضْحِيَّتَهُ لِلْأُضْحِيَّةِ وَالْعَقِيقَةِ لَا يُجْزِيهِ ، وَإِنْ أَطْعَمَهَا وَلِيمَةً أَجْزَأَهُ ، وَالْفَرْقُ أَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ فِي الْأَوَّلَيْنِ إرَاقَةُ الدَّمِ ، وَإِرَاقَتُهُ لَا تُجْزِئُ عَنْ إرَاقَتَيْنِ ، وَالْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ الْوَلِيمَةِ الْإِطْعَامُ ، وَهُوَ غَيْرُ مُنَافٍ لِلْإِرَاقَةِ ، فَأَمْكَنَ الْجَمْعُ . انْتَهَى " انتهى .
القول الثاني : تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة . وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد ، وهو مذهب الأحناف ، وبه قال الحسن البصري ومحمد بن سيرين وقتـادة رحمهم الله .
وحجة أصحاب هذا القول : أن المقصود منهما التقرب إلى الله بالذبح ، فدخلت إحداهما في الأخرى ، كما أن تحية المسجد تدخل في صلاة الفريضة لمن دخل المسجد .
روى ابن أبي شيبة رحمه الله في "المصنف" (5/534) : عَنْ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ : إذَا ضَحُّوا عَنْ الْغُلَامِ فَقَدْ أَجْزَأَتْ عَنْهُ مِنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ . 
وعَنْ هِشَامٍ وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ قَالَا : يُجْزِئُ عَنْهُ الْأُضْحِيَّةُ مِنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ . 
وعَنْ قَتَادَةَ قَالَ : لَا تُجْزِئُ عَنْهُ حَتَّى يُعَقَّ .
وقال البهوتي رحمه الله في "شرح منتهى الإرادات" (1/617) : " وَإِنْ اتَّفَقَ وَقْتُ عَقِيقَةٍ وَأُضْحِيَّةٍ ، بِأَنْ يَكُونَ السَّابِعُ أَوْ نَحْوُهُ مِنْ أَيَّامِ النَّحْرِ ، فَعَقَّ أَجْزَأَ عَنْ أُضْحِيَّةٍ ، أَوْ ضَحَّى أَجْزَأَ عَنْ الْأُخْرَى ، كَمَا لَوْ اتَّفَقَ يَوْمُ عِيدٍ وَجُمُعَةٍ فَاغْتَسَلَ لِأَحَدِهِمَا ، وَكَذَا ذَبْحُ مُتَمَتِّعٍ أَوْ قَارِنٍ شَاةً يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ ، فَتُجْزِئُ عَنْ الْهَدْيِ الْوَاجِبِ وَعَنْ الْأُضْحِيَّةَ " انتهى .
وقال رحمه الله في "كشاف القناع" (3/30) : " وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعَ عَقِيقَةٌ وَأُضْحِيَّةٌ ، وَنَوَى الذَّبِيحَةَ عَنْهُمَا ، أَيْ : عَنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ وَالْأُضْحِيَّة  ِ أَجْزَأَتْ عَنْهُمَا نَصًّا [أي : نص عليه الإمام أحمد]" انتهى.
وقد اختار هذا القول الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله فقال : "لو اجتمع أضحية وعقيقة كفى واحدة صاحب البيت ، عازم على التضحية عن نفسه فيذبح هذه أضحية وتدخل فيها العقيقة .
وفي كلامٍ لبعضهم ما يؤخذ منه أنه لابد من الاتحاد : أن تكون الأضحية والعقيقة عن الصغير. وفي كلام آخرين أنه لا يشترط ، إذا كان الأب سيضحي فالأضحية عن الأب والعقيقة عن الولد . 
الحاصل : أنه إذا ذبح الأضحية عن أُضحية نواها وعن العقيقة كفى" انتهى .
"فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم" (6/159) .
والله أعلم_

_وبذلك قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله في كتابه "تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود" في (الفصل الثامن عشر: في حكم اجتماع العقيقة والأضحية)_ 
___________________
قل لي متى سلم الرسول وصحبه ** والتابعون لهم على الإحسان
من جاهل ومعاند ومنافق ** ومحارب بالبغي والطغيان
وتظنّ أنّك وارث لهم وما ** نلت الأذى في نصرة الرحمن
كلّا ولا جاهدت حقّ جهاده ** في الله لا بيد ولا بلسان_ 
_التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة محمّد أسعد التميميّ ; 11-16-2010 الساعة 09:55 PM_ 
___محمّد أسعد التميميّ__مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي__إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمّد أسعد التميميّ__البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمّد أسعد التميميّ_


_  #__2_
___ 11-16-2010, 09:18 PM_ 
_محمّد أسعد التميميّ__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008_
_العمر: 34_
_المشاركات: 570_ 


__ 
_حكم اجتماع العقيقة والأضحية

سئل الإمام الألبانيّ رحمه الله/ سلسلة الهدى والنور/ شريط رقم : (689)
إنسان لم يتمكن من أن يعق عن أبنائه، وجاء عيد الأضحى وضحى بالأضحية وضم نية العقيقة مع الأضحية، أيجوز ذلك؟

فأجاب: «إذا أردتُ أن أجيبك باختصار فالجواب: لا يجوز.
وتفصيله يختلف باختلاف رأي العلماء:
من كان يرى أن العقيقة سنة والأضحية سنة فعلى التفصيل الذي ذكرناه في صيام ستة من شوال؛ أي ضحى ونوى العقيقة يُكتب له أجر أضحية زائد نية العقيقة، هذا بالنسبة لمن يرى أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة سنة.
أما من يرى - مثلي أنا- أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة واجبة فلا يغني واجب عن واجب؛ فلا بد من أن يعق ولا بد من أن يضحي»ا.ه.

_
___________________
قل لي متى سلم الرسول وصحبه ** والتابعون لهم على الإحسان
من جاهل ومعاند ومنافق ** ومحارب بالبغي والطغيان
وتظنّ أنّك وارث لهم وما ** نلت الأذى في نصرة الرحمن
كلّا ولا جاهدت حقّ جهاده ** في الله لا بيد ولا بلسان_ 
___محمّد أسعد التميميّ__مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي__إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمّد أسعد التميميّ__البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمّد أسعد التميميّ_


_  #__3_
___ 11-17-2010, 08:52 PM_ 
___راشد بن محمد الخطيب__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Oct 2008_
_الدولة: فلسطين - عكا_
_المشاركات: 265_ 


__ 

_الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه

وإلى قول الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - ذهب شيخنا أبي عبد الرحمن جزاه الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير. فقد كنتُ سألته في أحد مجالسنا الرمضانية (رمضان 1430): 

شيخنا بارك الله فيكم، إذا اجتمعت العقيقة والأضحية معا، والرجل مقتدر على فعل أمر واحد. فماذا يقدم الأضحية أم العقيقة؟ أم يجمعهما معا؟ 

فأجاب حفظه الله: 
"__نعم، يقدم الأضحية طبعا لأنه إذا فات موعدها فمتى يضحّي. كحال الرجل الذي أراد أن يحج فبعد أن نزل الناس من جبل عرفات قال: أريد أن أحج فمتى أصعد إلى عرفات. قالوا له: في السنة القادمة!!
فالأضحية لها موعد وهو أول أيام عيد الأضحى من بعد صلاة العيد وأيام التشريق لغاية آخر يوم قبيل غروب الشمس. (أي يكون الذبح في أربعة أيام: يوم العيد بعد الصلاة ويوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من شهر ذي الحجة) كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فإنما ذبح لنفسه ومن ذبح بعد الصلاة فقد تم نسكه، وقد أصاب سنة المسلمين)__1__وقال: (كل أيام التشريق ذبح)2 فإذا فات هذا الميعاد، انتهى. 
لكن العقيقة وقتها واسع خلال السنة كلها فيما استطعت أي على قدر الاستطاعة. ولا يصح الجمع بينهما لأن هذا فرض وذاك فرض آخر__" ا.هـ_





___منتديات شبكة الدعوة السلفية من المسجد الأقصى المبارك__ > منتدى الفقه وأصوله_ ___ حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟!_ _اسم العضو__حفظ البيانات؟__كلمة المرور__تعليمات__المجموعات_ _التقويم__الإعلانات__مشاركات اليوم__البحث_

_روابط المنتدى__قائمة الأعضاء_
_البحث في المنتدى_
_عرض المواضيع  _ _عرض المشاركات_ 
_بحث بالكلمة الدليلية_ _البحث المتقدم__الذهاب إلى الصفحة..._
___« آخـــر الـــمـــشـــار  كــــات »_ :: ذهبيَّات (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل الثاني عشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: "إتحاف الأنام بفضائل المسجد الأقصى والشام" (آخر رد :راشد بن محمد الخطيب)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل الحادي عشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: الدجاجلة مختلفون، مفارقون ومتفرِّقون ـ الفصل العاشر ـ (آخر رد :غالب عارف نصيرات)       :: حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟! (آخر رد :سليمان عيسى)       :: أسئلة حول الحروف الهجائيّة (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: سبعُ من الأبكار بالنطق خليق (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: المفاضلات الأسعديّة (1) (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)       :: الربوبيّة والألوهيّة تفترقان وتجتمعان!! (آخر رد :محمّد أسعد التميميّ)      
__
_أدوات الموضوع__ _ _طريقة عرض الموضوع__ _ 
_  #__1_
___ 11-16-2010, 07:45 PM_ 
_محمّد أسعد التميميّ__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008_
_العمر: 34_
_المشاركات: 570_ 


_ حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة؟!_ 
_حكم الجمع بين الأضحية والعقيقة في ذبيحة واحدة_

_هل يجوز ذبح ذبيحة واحدة بنية الأضحية والعقيقة ؟_


_الحمد لله 
إذا اجتمعت الأضحية والعقيقة ، فأراد شخصٌ أن يعقَ عن ولده يوم عيد الأضحى ، أو في أيام التشريق ، فهل تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة ؟
اختلف الفقهاء في هذه المسألة على قولين :
القول الأول : لا تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة . وهو مذهب المالكية والشافعية ، ورواية عن الإمام أحمد رحمهم الله . 
وحجة أصحاب هذا القول : أن كلاً منهما – أي : العقيقة والأضحية – مقصود لذاته فلم تجزئ إحداهما عن الأخرى ، ولأن كل واحدة منهما لها سبب مختلف عن الآخر ، فلا تقوم إحداهما عن الأخرى ، كدم التمتع ودم الفدية .
قال الهيتمي رحمه الله في "تحفة المحتاج شرح المنهاج" (9/371) : " وَظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ َالْأَصْحَابِ أَنَّهُ لَوْ نَوَى بِشَاةٍ الْأُضْحِيَّةَ وَالْعَقِيقَةَ لَمْ تَحْصُلْ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْهُمَا ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ ; لِأَنَّ كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا سُنَّةٌ مَقْصُودَةٌ " انتهى . 
وقال الحطاب رحمه الله في "مواهب الجليل" (3/259) : "إِنْ ذَبَحَ أُضْحِيَّتَهُ لِلْأُضْحِيَّةِ وَالْعَقِيقَةِ أَوْ أَطْعَمَهَا وَلِيمَةً ، فَقَالَ فِي الذَّخِيرَةِ : قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْقَبَسِ : قَالَ شَيْخُنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْفِهْرِيُّ إذَا ذَبَحَ أُضْحِيَّتَهُ لِلْأُضْحِيَّةِ وَالْعَقِيقَةِ لَا يُجْزِيهِ ، وَإِنْ أَطْعَمَهَا وَلِيمَةً أَجْزَأَهُ ، وَالْفَرْقُ أَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ فِي الْأَوَّلَيْنِ إرَاقَةُ الدَّمِ ، وَإِرَاقَتُهُ لَا تُجْزِئُ عَنْ إرَاقَتَيْنِ ، وَالْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ الْوَلِيمَةِ الْإِطْعَامُ ، وَهُوَ غَيْرُ مُنَافٍ لِلْإِرَاقَةِ ، فَأَمْكَنَ الْجَمْعُ . انْتَهَى " انتهى .
القول الثاني : تجزئ الأضحية عن العقيقة . وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد ، وهو مذهب الأحناف ، وبه قال الحسن البصري ومحمد بن سيرين وقتـادة رحمهم الله .
وحجة أصحاب هذا القول : أن المقصود منهما التقرب إلى الله بالذبح ، فدخلت إحداهما في الأخرى ، كما أن تحية المسجد تدخل في صلاة الفريضة لمن دخل المسجد .
روى ابن أبي شيبة رحمه الله في "المصنف" (5/534) : عَنْ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ : إذَا ضَحُّوا عَنْ الْغُلَامِ فَقَدْ أَجْزَأَتْ عَنْهُ مِنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ . 
وعَنْ هِشَامٍ وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ قَالَا : يُجْزِئُ عَنْهُ الْأُضْحِيَّةُ مِنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ . 
وعَنْ قَتَادَةَ قَالَ : لَا تُجْزِئُ عَنْهُ حَتَّى يُعَقَّ .
وقال البهوتي رحمه الله في "شرح منتهى الإرادات" (1/617) : " وَإِنْ اتَّفَقَ وَقْتُ عَقِيقَةٍ وَأُضْحِيَّةٍ ، بِأَنْ يَكُونَ السَّابِعُ أَوْ نَحْوُهُ مِنْ أَيَّامِ النَّحْرِ ، فَعَقَّ أَجْزَأَ عَنْ أُضْحِيَّةٍ ، أَوْ ضَحَّى أَجْزَأَ عَنْ الْأُخْرَى ، كَمَا لَوْ اتَّفَقَ يَوْمُ عِيدٍ وَجُمُعَةٍ فَاغْتَسَلَ لِأَحَدِهِمَا ، وَكَذَا ذَبْحُ مُتَمَتِّعٍ أَوْ قَارِنٍ شَاةً يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ ، فَتُجْزِئُ عَنْ الْهَدْيِ الْوَاجِبِ وَعَنْ الْأُضْحِيَّةَ " انتهى .
وقال رحمه الله في "كشاف القناع" (3/30) : " وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعَ عَقِيقَةٌ وَأُضْحِيَّةٌ ، وَنَوَى الذَّبِيحَةَ عَنْهُمَا ، أَيْ : عَنْ الْعَقِيقَةِ وَالْأُضْحِيَّة  ِ أَجْزَأَتْ عَنْهُمَا نَصًّا [أي : نص عليه الإمام أحمد]" انتهى.
وقد اختار هذا القول الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله فقال : "لو اجتمع أضحية وعقيقة كفى واحدة صاحب البيت ، عازم على التضحية عن نفسه فيذبح هذه أضحية وتدخل فيها العقيقة .
وفي كلامٍ لبعضهم ما يؤخذ منه أنه لابد من الاتحاد : أن تكون الأضحية والعقيقة عن الصغير. وفي كلام آخرين أنه لا يشترط ، إذا كان الأب سيضحي فالأضحية عن الأب والعقيقة عن الولد . 
الحاصل : أنه إذا ذبح الأضحية عن أُضحية نواها وعن العقيقة كفى" انتهى .
"فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم" (6/159) .
والله أعلم_

_وبذلك قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله في كتابه "تحفة المودود بأحكام المولود" في (الفصل الثامن عشر: في حكم اجتماع العقيقة والأضحية)_ 
___________________
قل لي متى سلم الرسول وصحبه ** والتابعون لهم على الإحسان
من جاهل ومعاند ومنافق ** ومحارب بالبغي والطغيان
وتظنّ أنّك وارث لهم وما ** نلت الأذى في نصرة الرحمن
كلّا ولا جاهدت حقّ جهاده ** في الله لا بيد ولا بلسان_ 
_التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة محمّد أسعد التميميّ ; 11-16-2010 الساعة 09:55 PM_ 
___محمّد أسعد التميميّ__مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي__إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمّد أسعد التميميّ__البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمّد أسعد التميميّ_


_  #__2_
___ 11-16-2010, 09:18 PM_ 
_محمّد أسعد التميميّ__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008_
_العمر: 34_
_المشاركات: 570_ 


__ 
_حكم اجتماع العقيقة والأضحية

سئل الإمام الألبانيّ رحمه الله/ سلسلة الهدى والنور/ شريط رقم : (689)
إنسان لم يتمكن من أن يعق عن أبنائه، وجاء عيد الأضحى وضحى بالأضحية وضم نية العقيقة مع الأضحية، أيجوز ذلك؟

فأجاب: «إذا أردتُ أن أجيبك باختصار فالجواب: لا يجوز.
وتفصيله يختلف باختلاف رأي العلماء:
من كان يرى أن العقيقة سنة والأضحية سنة فعلى التفصيل الذي ذكرناه في صيام ستة من شوال؛ أي ضحى ونوى العقيقة يُكتب له أجر أضحية زائد نية العقيقة، هذا بالنسبة لمن يرى أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة سنة.
أما من يرى - مثلي أنا- أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة واجبة فلا يغني واجب عن واجب؛ فلا بد من أن يعق ولا بد من أن يضحي»ا.ه.

_
___________________
قل لي متى سلم الرسول وصحبه ** والتابعون لهم على الإحسان
من جاهل ومعاند ومنافق ** ومحارب بالبغي والطغيان
وتظنّ أنّك وارث لهم وما ** نلت الأذى في نصرة الرحمن
كلّا ولا جاهدت حقّ جهاده ** في الله لا بيد ولا بلسان_ 
___محمّد أسعد التميميّ__مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي__إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمّد أسعد التميميّ__البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها محمّد أسعد التميميّ_


_  #__3_
___ 11-17-2010, 08:52 PM_ 
___راشد بن محمد الخطيب__ _ 
_عضو مميز_
_تاريخ التسجيل: Oct 2008_
_الدولة: فلسطين - عكا_
_المشاركات: 265_ 


__ 

_الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه

وإلى قول الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - ذهب شيخنا أبي عبد الرحمن جزاه الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير. فقد كنتُ سألته في أحد مجالسنا الرمضانية (رمضان 1430): 

شيخنا بارك الله فيكم، إذا اجتمعت العقيقة والأضحية معا، والرجل مقتدر على فعل أمر واحد. فماذا يقدم الأضحية أم العقيقة؟ أم يجمعهما معا؟ 

فأجاب حفظه الله: 
"__نعم، يقدم الأضحية طبعا لأنه إذا فات موعدها فمتى يضحّي. كحال الرجل الذي أراد أن يحج فبعد أن نزل الناس من جبل عرفات قال: أريد أن أحج فمتى أصعد إلى عرفات. قالوا له: في السنة القادمة!!
فالأضحية لها موعد وهو أول أيام عيد الأضحى من بعد صلاة العيد وأيام التشريق لغاية آخر يوم قبيل غروب الشمس. (أي يكون الذبح في أربعة أيام: يوم العيد بعد الصلاة ويوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من شهر ذي الحجة) كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ذبح قبل الصلاة فإنما ذبح لنفسه ومن ذبح بعد الصلاة فقد تم نسكه، وقد أصاب سنة المسلمين)__1__وقال: (كل أيام التشريق ذبح)2 فإذا فات هذا الميعاد، انتهى. 
لكن العقيقة وقتها واسع خلال السنة كلها فيما استطعت أي على قدر الاستطاعة. ولا يصح الجمع بينهما لأن هذا فرض وذاك فرض آخر__" ا.هـ_


_حكم اجتماع العقيقة والأضحية

سئل الإمام الألبانيّ رحمه الله/ سلسلة الهدى والنور/ شريط رقم : (689)
إنسان لم يتمكن من أن يعق عن أبنائه، وجاء عيد الأضحى وضحى بالأضحية وضم نية العقيقة مع الأضحية، أيجوز ذلك؟

فأجاب: «إذا أردتُ أن أجيبك باختصار فالجواب: لا يجوز.
وتفصيله يختلف باختلاف رأي العلماء:
من كان يرى أن العقيقة سنة والأضحية سنة فعلى التفصيل الذي ذكرناه في صيام ستة من شوال؛ أي ضحى ونوى العقيقة يُكتب له أجر أضحية زائد نية العقيقة، هذا بالنسبة لمن يرى أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة سنة.
أما من يرى - مثلي أنا- أن كلاً من الأضحية والعقيقة واجبة فلا يغني واجب عن واجب؛ فلا بد من أن يعق ولا بد من أن يضحي»ا._

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخونا ابو هيثم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

